# Adobe DNG Converter 11.0 Supporting EOS R released



## bhf3737 (Oct 12, 2018)

Adobe DNG Converter 11.0 Supporting EOS R is released. 
It seems that the update has not been pushed to the CC distribution, yet, but it is a matter of days, I guess.
Adobe DNG converter 11.0


----------

